# Absolutely Not



## sevenkids (Dec 16, 2002)

George Bush is not my president.
He never will be my president.
I will not accept his policies, his warmongering, his lies and deciet.
I will not accept the crimes he has commited against the international community, and against the American people.
I am deeply ashamed of the Americans who support this beast, this nemesis of peace, this horrific, inexcusable, insufferable idiot of a man.
I will hang my head in shame every single day because I am an American, whose own people have helped bring dishonour and disgrace on our country, whose once proud nation is now simutaneously the laughing stock and the feared intimidator of the world.
Much like the schoolyard bully, we are being mocked while we are feared. Like the schoolyard bully, those we oppress will band together to bring us down. All bullies eventually fall, and America is no exception.
Our days of being a great nation are ending.
I am terribly afraid, for he safety of my brothers and 4 sons.
I am afraid we will become the battle ground for the next world war.
I am afraid my rights and the rights of my children will continue to be systematically stripped and destroyed.
One day we will tell our children, in quiet whispers and in fear, of the once great nation of yesteryears.

The Dark Ages of America have begun.

Those who blindly screamed the slogans, swallowed and regurgitated the rhetoric, remained blissfully ignorant of the magnitude of their choices and prayed for four more years of war and bloodshed shall surely get what they deserve.

But it's not what I deserved and not what I should reap.

I have not sowed the seeds of this evil empire, and I shall not remain to witness the wicked fruits of this unethical and immoral lack of judgement come to bear.


----------



## be11ydancer (Dec 2, 2003)

I hear you. It's a sad day today. Apparently, the majority of Americans seem to like the bloodshed in Iraq, trashing the environment, high oil prices, unserparating church and state, unemployment, high healthcare costs, and I can go on and on. I didn't think America was so friggin' ignorant. I thought we at least had a chance at a new President.

Now that he's reelected, he has nothing to loose. What's to stop him from just dropping a bomb in Iraq? He's a tyrant on a rampage.

I have nothing good to say. I just hope to be able to hold down my lunch today. What a sad, shameful day.


----------



## Butter (Oct 6, 2004)

Fine, don't agree with him, but unless you leave the US, yes, he is your president because we have majority rule. He may not be your choice, but he is apparently the general population of America's choice and since this is the United States of America and not the United States of You, he is every American's president, re-elected by the majority of voters.


----------



## wawap (Jun 28, 2004)

Quote:

he is every American's president, re-elected by the majority of voters.
I agree he will be our president after January 20th, but not until then.... He was *NOT* re-elected. He was elected - this is an important clarification that must be made. This is the FIRST time he recieved the majority of the popular vote.

Laura


----------



## Colorful~Mama (Feb 20, 2003)

Quote:

Fine, don't agree with him, but unless you leave the US, yes, he is your president because we have majority rule. He may not be your choice, but he is apparently the general population of America's choice and since this is the United States of America and not the United States of You, he is every American's president, re-elected by the majority of voters.
you're right.
that post sounds alot like 'i'm not doing what you say. you'/re not my mama'


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

Butter....he was not re-elected my the majority of voters...the electoral college does not represent our country's popular vote, and the popular vote has *NOT* been counted until every last ballot has been counted...we still have ballots coming in from overseas, and there are hundreds of thousands of absentee ballots all over the USA waiting to be counted.
I still have hope mamas...he may be arrogant(going to give an "acceptance" speach whether Kerry concedes based on FOX news GUESSES)but he is not there yet!!!!







:


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

Well, at this point he has the popular vote and the electoral college votes. Though this no-TV (usually) mama is watching as the last votes get counted.


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

Yup, but not even close to all of the popular votes have been counted.


----------



## loving-my-babies (Apr 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Butter*
Fine, don't agree with him, but unless you leave the US, yes, he is your president because we have majority rule. He may not be your choice, but he is apparently the general population of America's choice and since this is the United States of America and not the United States of You, he is every American's president, re-elected by the majority of voters.


----------



## Meiri (Aug 31, 2002)

What's his rush?

It's not like he's going to be evicted from the White House before Inauguration Day if the projections turn out to be incorrect.

I would think that after the events of 2000, he'd want the legitimacy of making sure all the votes are counted and that he truly did win. But then *I* think.


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

If he cared one ounce about the moral of his country he would quit being arrogant, and wait...







:


----------



## Baby Hopes (Jul 15, 2004)

I usually stay away from the political threads. Mainly because I don't care what folks think of my political beliefs... but i can't help but be incredulous at the 'fear-mongering' in the OP's words.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sevenkids*
I have not sowed the seeds of this evil empire, and I shall not remain to witness the wicked fruits of this unethical and immoral lack of judgement come to bear.

Sheesh. Talk about drama.


----------



## Towerkel (Apr 20, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wawap*
I agree he will be our president after January 20th, but not until then.... He was *NOT* re-elected. He was elected - this is an important clarification that must be made. This is the FIRST time he recieved the majority of the popular vote.

Laura

SHHHHH!!!

Don't give him any ideas that he can run again.








Sorry, trying to find humor in despair.


----------



## chfriend (Aug 29, 2002)

I'm distraught too. But the sad truth is that he will be America's president, although he is likely to continue to act like anyone who disagrees with him is not *really* an American.


----------



## jannan (Oct 30, 2002)

sevenkids, that was a powerful post.

Now, please kerry on..............


----------



## wawap (Jun 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Towerkel*
SHHHHH!!!

Don't give him any ideas that he can run again.








Sorry, trying to find humor in despair.

LOL! I *DO* think you're funny... I should just be a "good girl" and shut my mouth.









Laura


----------



## djinneyah (Sep 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nonnymoose*
Have fun in Canada. Or France. Enjoy your new tax rates!


actually, canada doesn't sound too bad.....but for me, the UK calls....


----------



## liawbh (Sep 29, 2004)

Sevenkids,
Beautiful but tragic post. So so sad.


----------



## VisionQuest (Dec 28, 2001)

I had heard that when Kerry was finished voting, he told reporters that he hoped that there would not be a bunch of challenges going on and that it would be decided right away.

I just saw that Kerry has conceded Ohio and will be making a speech around 1:00.

I did vote for Bush and regardless of whom I would vote for in a presidential election, the winner would still be my President because I live in the good ole US of A!


----------



## traixa2 (Dec 6, 2002)

My husbands words this am were, "Nixon didn't get away with his evil, and he was a he** of alot smarter than W."
Nixon didn't have Cheney or Rove in his corner though...
I love my country, and am proud to be an american, but this is a sad day for all of us...


----------



## hippiemom (Jan 7, 2002)

If anything, Bush's election makes me stand firmer in living my own values to counter his idiocy, disregard for most of the nation (those of us who make less than 500k/year) and yes, sevenkids, warmongering. I am ashamed of the actions of this administration and aghast at the blind ignorance that may have saddled us with 4 more years of damage to the environment, education, the mamas and children of Iraq, and our place in the world community. We are PART of the world, we don't own the whole damn thing. I weep to think that we will continue to have a gov't that cares nothing for this. 4 more years of being the leading terrorists of the world, the US has nothing to be proud of.


----------



## mamabutterfly (Jun 23, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hippiemom*
I am ashamed of the actions of this administration and aghast at the blind ignorance that may have saddled us with 4 more years of damage to the environment, education, the mamas and children of Iraq, and our place in the world community. We are PART of the world, we don't own the whole damn thing. I weep to think that we will continue to have a gov't that cares nothing for this.














































(sorry, nak







)


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

ITA with the OP.

He is *NOT* my president, elected, selected, or otherwise. I will NEVER get behind that evil chimpanzee of a fraud. I cannot believe anyone believes a word that comes from his mouth, and those that believe he is a real Christian shock me the most.

I am sad, shocked, and deeply embarrassed today. I hope all of the people that voted for him and his evil empire enjoy it when their children are drafted and their social security goes to repaying the largest deficit/debt in America's history. When the environment is trashed and there is no middle class, when terrorism against the US becomes a franchise and hundreds of thousands have died, when we are totally alienated from the rest of the world... enjoy what you reap. I hope it was worth it.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sevenkids*
George Bush is not my president.
He never will be my president.
I will not accept his policies, his warmongering, his lies and deciet.
I will not accept the crimes he has commited against the international community, and against the American people.
I am deeply ashamed of the Americans who support this beast, this nemesis of peace, this horrific, inexcusable, insufferable idiot of a man.
I will hang my head in shame every single day because I am an American, whose own people have helped bring dishonour and disgrace on our country, whose once proud nation is now simutaneously the laughing stock and the feared intimidator of the world.
Much like the schoolyard bully, we are being mocked while we are feared. Like the schoolyard bully, those we oppress will band together to bring us down. All bullies eventually fall, and America is no exception.
Our days of being a great nation are ending.
I am terribly afraid, for he safety of my brothers and 4 sons.
I am afraid we will become the battle ground for the next world war.
I am afraid my rights and the rights of my children will continue to be systematically stripped and destroyed.
One day we will tell our children, in quiet whispers and in fear, of the once great nation of yesteryears.

The Dark Ages of America have begun.

Those who blindly screamed the slogans, swallowed and regurgitated the rhetoric, remained blissfully ignorant of the magnitude of their choices and prayed for four more years of war and bloodshed shall surely get what they deserve.

But it's not what I deserved and not what I should reap.

I have not sowed the seeds of this evil empire, and I shall not remain to witness the wicked fruits of this unethical and immoral lack of judgement come to bear.


sing it sister!


----------



## Quindin (Aug 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *traixa2*
My husbands words this am were, "Nixon didn't get away with his evil, and he was a he** of alot smarter than W."

That's what gives me hope


----------



## liawbh (Sep 29, 2004)

Me too. My mom just called and said maybe this will energize people like the election/crimes of Nixon did.


----------



## Sativarain1 (Feb 27, 2003)

I'm also saddened today by the lack of care in our fellow Americans. Why didn't they at least give John Kerry a chance. He could not possibly of done worse. I do not want to have George Bush for another four years. Yes I will accept it. Yes he is our president but I'm not happy about it. I had hope for Kerry! The only thing to look forward to is 2008. And I hope Bush doesn't tear down this country anymore than he already has.

Valerie


----------



## iris0110 (Aug 26, 2003)

I cried today when I saw the news about Bush winning. I just felt like I couldn't breath. It made me strongly consider whether I really want to concieve another child to be born into a country that would chose exteme religious dogma over the ideals of our founding fathers. What happened to freedom? I don't know that I want to raise my children in a country where we would rather have our lives dictated to us by a religious zealot then make choices for ourselves. Honestly the fact that the people of this country have chosen close minded, holier than thou, morality over Women's rights, Gay rights, the environment, peace, and the economy brakes my heart and makes me furious at the same time. If we had the money I would be on the first plane out of this country, and I would never ever come back. Today I am ashamed to be an American.


----------



## ktmama (Jan 21, 2004)

Someone, please get me the %^*& out of this country!


----------



## isleta (Nov 25, 2002)

Sevenkids-very powerful!! He is not my president either. Plus, there is no paper trail so who really knows what went on in those computers







:


----------



## Thomi'sMommy (Feb 11, 2004)

It is indeed a dark day for America.

I've been so sad today, but more convicted than ever to bring about change. As tempted as I am to pack up the fam and go to Canada, dh and I are reved up to become more active and work against the negative influences of the right-wing takeover.

I'm lucky, however, to be a native of Maine, where Green Independent representatives are everywhere and the zealots stay mostly up in the woods.

Fellow lefty ladies, it's time to dry our tears and march on. Being an American means using your voice and fighting for that in which you believe.


----------



## djinneyah (Sep 4, 2004)

me to my husband: the only positive thing is that after 4 years, he won't be able to run again.

my husband: don't be so sure. check this out.

http://www.mapcruzin.com/news/bush050703a.htm

please......someone.......tell me this is a joke.......


----------



## liz-hippymom (Jul 17, 2003)

djinneyah- that is freaking scary


----------



## Jennifer3141 (Mar 7, 2004)

Sevenkids, that was an amazingly eloquent post. Thank you.

Jen


----------



## ishtarmaia (May 30, 2004)

I'm with you, ladies. It is a sad day in America. I never thought that so many people could be blind to the evils of W and crew. But, as has been suggested, maybe they aren't. Of all the other bad deeds Bush & Co. have schemed and pulled off, why not election fraud? That's nothing compared to destroying the enviroment, waging war on a country that wasn't even involved in 9/11, killing/bombing/slaughtering innocent men, women and children(but they're not American, so I guess that's o.k.) and giving to the rich to weaken the poor. This man is the anti-christ as far as I'm concerned. I am ashamed to call him the President.
On the bright side (YES, there is one!), there is still hope and it lies with us! We have to continue to speak out for our beliefs and spread peace, love and truth however we can. I am proud to say (and truly believe) that our generation and our children's will change the world. We have to stay strong and keep teaching our children our core values: peace, love, understanding, acceptance, respect for diversity and our beautiful planet.


----------



## CollegeMama (Oct 31, 2002)

djinneyah's post made me uke
I do remember hearing about this a few years ago, thinking that something like that would never pass, but now that the republican's control everything I'm not so sure.
God help us all. The OP was very eloquent and is exactly how I feel today. I have never been so ashamed to be an American. I, like so many of you, would also be out of this country in a heartbeat if I had the money and could pack up my immediate and extended family with me. If things get bad enough, I may have to leave in order to feel safe. I hope it doesn't get that bad though and that there will be some kind of justice for how corrupt this administration is.


----------



## pln (Jan 25, 2003)

What a heartfelt post. I don't agree with all of it but I feel your pain.

And to the person who mentioned Canada's or France's taxes...

Check out Maine's tax burden. It's only 1-2 percent off of France, depending on one's individual property taxes, with NONE of the benefits.

Now, I like my lefty town very much and don't plan to move but wanted to correct your assumption that everywhere in the US has lower tax rates than Canada.

Democracy is a painful experience, isn't it? We had better be prepared to debrief the Iraqis about it when they have their supposed election in Jan.


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

I feel like the evil empire has taken hold. I am so hurt and disappointed and angry.


----------



## Bearsmama (Aug 10, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sheena*
ITA with the OP.

He is *NOT* my president, elected, selected, or otherwise. I will NEVER get behind that evil chimpanzee of a fraud. I cannot believe anyone believes a word that comes from his mouth, and those that believe he is a real Christian shock me the most.

I am sad, shocked, and deeply embarrassed today. I hope all of the people that voted for him and his evil empire enjoy it when their children are drafted and their social security goes to repaying the largest deficit/debt in America's history. When the environment is trashed and there is no middle class, when terrorism against the US becomes a franchise and hundreds of thousands have died, when we are totally alienated from the rest of the world... enjoy what you reap. I hope it was worth it.










IMO, today's outcome says that the majority in the country are motivated primarly by FEAR, money, and their religious views. Or should I say, trying to "spread" their religious views to the rest of us who stand firm with the constitution that there be a separation of church and state.


----------



## mamabird (Dec 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sevenkids*
George Bush is not my president.
He never will be my president.
I will not accept his policies, his warmongering, his lies and deciet.
I will not accept the crimes he has commited against the international community, and against the American people.
I am deeply ashamed of the Americans who support this beast, this nemesis of peace, this horrific, inexcusable, insufferable idiot of a man.
I will hang my head in shame every single day because I am an American, whose own people have helped bring dishonour and disgrace on our country, whose once proud nation is now simutaneously the laughing stock and the feared intimidator of the world.
Much like the schoolyard bully, we are being mocked while we are feared. Like the schoolyard bully, those we oppress will band together to bring us down. All bullies eventually fall, and America is no exception.
Our days of being a great nation are ending.
I am terribly afraid, for he safety of my brothers and 4 sons.
I am afraid we will become the battle ground for the next world war.
I am afraid my rights and the rights of my children will continue to be systematically stripped and destroyed.
One day we will tell our children, in quiet whispers and in fear, of the once great nation of yesteryears.

The Dark Ages of America have begun.

Those who blindly screamed the slogans, swallowed and regurgitated the rhetoric, remained blissfully ignorant of the magnitude of their choices and prayed for four more years of war and bloodshed shall surely get what they deserve.

But it's not what I deserved and not what I should reap.

I have not sowed the seeds of this evil empire, and I shall not remain to witness the wicked fruits of this unethical and immoral lack of judgement come to bear.









yes, thank you, thank you!


----------



## KirstenMary (Jun 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Butter*
Fine, don't agree with him, but unless you leave the US, yes, he is your president because we have majority rule. He may not be your choice, but he is apparently the general population of America's choice and since this is the United States of America and not the United States of You, he is every American's president, re-elected by the majority of voters.

Now, THAT was eloquent! (And I voted for Kerry).


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Eloquent or not... he's still not _my_ president. Due to the fact that he stole his first election he should never have had the chance at another shot to begin with. He will never be my president.


----------



## djinneyah (Sep 4, 2004)

kind of off topic, but i wonder....

we all know where the candidates stand regarding issues such as abortion, gay rights, taxes, war, and public education.....

but what about the other issues members of MDC always talk about?

homeschooling/unschooling
using midwives and homebirthing
breastfeeding whenever and wherever without facing criticism
not vaxing
not circ'ing

i'm just curious. i know it's after the fact, but still.......i don't think these issues were ever addressed....where do they stand on these issues?


----------



## Butter (Oct 6, 2004)

Well, I'm sure neither Kerry nor Bush had their kids circed... (I know Bush only had daughters and I am almost positive Kerry only has daughters as well).

Seriously, though, Bush has stated over and over that homeschooling is a valid choice and should be preserved for those who want to do it.

Other than that I don't know.


----------



## sevenkids (Dec 16, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KirstenMary*
Now, THAT was eloquent! (And I voted for Kerry).

























Nope. sorry, he's not my president, he does not represent my values, he doesn't have my interests or the interests of any other woman, mother, child, low-income earner, non-white, non-Fundie, non-bigoted person in the country.

So, no, I won't bow my head and join the "winning team" and try my gosh golly darndest to make their policies work for me, because they won't, can't, never have and never will.

and I certainly won't be here when _we're_ the ones getting bombed and _our_ children are the ones being ripped to shreds sleeping in their beds.

Remember, what ever you put out into the Universe returns to you three-fold.


----------



## liawbh (Sep 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sevenkids*
Nope. sorry, he's not my president, he does not represent my values, he doesn't have my interests or the interests of any other woman, mother, child, low-income earner, non-white, non-Fundie, non-bigoted person in the country.

So, no, I won't bow my head and join the "winning team" and try my gosh golly darndest to make their policies work for me, because they won't, can't, never have and never will.

and I certainly won't be here when _we're_ the ones getting bombed and _our_ children are the ones being ripped to shreds sleeping in their beds.

Remember, what ever you put out into the Universe returns to you three-fold.

Thank you. Well said again.


----------



## zaftigmama (Feb 13, 2004)

Ever since Kerry conceded, I've had that uncomfortable, pit-of-my-stomach, miserable feeling I used to get when I didn't study for a test. I'm very saddened by America's supposed choice.

Reading the posts has given me some things to think about. I guess the only good that can come out of this horrifying election is that maybe more people (esp. women) will become activists. I want to start some sort of local lefty ladies group.

I have three other thoughts as well.
1. I wasn't offended by any of the posts until I read Sheena's first post. I mean really, comparing W to a chimpanzee? Is that fair to the primates? I happen to love monkeys. Just kidding. Well, about being offended, I do happen to think chimps are cute and much brighter than our current pres. (my favorite comparison of Duh-b-ya is a bumper sticker I saw today with a picture of his face that said, "Like A Rock. But dumber.")

2. Before the World Series, I thought the evil empire was the Yankees. Now I know the truth. It's the leaders and voters.

3. I'm sure Bush loves homeschoolers. He's certainly not funding the public schools. I'm sure he sees it as a money saver.

take care!


----------



## Skim (Jan 2, 2004)

Beautiful OP, sevenkids. Rage is terrifyingly beautiful to behold. Inspiring.

Butter: No, it's not "the United States of You" (pretty funny, really), but it's not the US of *YOU* either.

I am disturbed in general at the chastising of this OP from folks who tell her that she better just suck it up because it's a democracy and that's what happens - winners and losers. In fact, this kind of passive acceptance of authority is what has messed up the US for hundreds of years, beginning with the Puritans! Contrary to what so many Bush supporters believe, it is not disrespectful to question and challenge so-called legitimate authority, it is a necessary part of living in a complex, multicultural and class-stratified society. Period.

The inability of the vast majority of public-school educated adults to think critically has elected Bush. Do not expect everyone to believe that one election makes a leader. I will follow the leaders who support my morals and ethics, and my right to self-govern.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Colorful~Mama*
you're right. that post sounds alot like 'i'm not doing what you say. you'/re not my mama'

And Colorful Mama, it was downright rude to compare the OP to a young, defiant child. An adult is able to think like an adult, complete with adult emotions like rage and injustice. Again, I must emphasize that disagreement and anger are not to be corrected, but to be recognized and supported as part of our freedoms here in the US. If you cannot understand the need to challenge authority, I am truly, deeply sorry for you and your children.

Thanks, sevenkids.


----------



## Bearsmama (Aug 10, 2002)

skim-


----------



## ktmama (Jan 21, 2004)

seven-kids, thank you thank you thank you for reminding us all that the ONLY way to be truly patriotic is to participate in this democracy. Yes, this means voting, but it also means raising our voices against perceived injustice and PUBLIC disagreement, discourse and discussion. I, for one, am tired of being shut down and called unpatriotic for disagreeing with MY government and I will defend ANYONE's right to assemble, speak, disagree or (gasp!) burn the flag, even if (and especially if) I don't agree with what they are saying. That is the essence of America.

If any mama, not matter their perspective, cannot be genuinely supported for voicing her opinions and feelings on these discussion boards, then where can she?


----------

